# Painting of our HOF Foundation Mare



## Leeana (Feb 6, 2013)

This is a painting by my good friend in PA, Joel Rosenstern, of a foundation mare that he and I co own, Graham's Painted Pearl (HOF). This was a surprise from him and I just love it, and the mare. Pearl is a special sort of mare that we showed and promoted heavily over the last year, she has such a sweet story behind her. We took her in from a bad situation and she had a long past behind her, we fell in love with her and Joel owns her look-a-like sire, Graham's Noble Prince. Fast forward to the following Summer, she ended the show season with up near 26 Grand Champion titles, Champion of Champion titles and her Halter HOF..she is so very very dear to us.







Painting by Joel Rosenstern (Jros)


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow very nice!


----------



## little lady (Feb 7, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 7, 2013)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Sungold (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful painting! And a nice story too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 8, 2013)

Such beautiful work and a gorgeous subject

you must really be so thrilled

I would love to have a talent to paint anything close to that


----------



## hsrascal (Feb 9, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## horsenut50 (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful painting!! Wish I had an ounce of his talent. She's a gorgeous mare too! Congratulation on all your wins.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks sandy! I love your profile picture....sure miss that boy. Was just thinking of you two today! You guys make me proud!

xoxo


----------



## horsenut50 (Mar 11, 2013)

Awww thanks Leeana!!! He's getting great care



. Takers such a joy and we get along so well! Hope this new outbreak of EHV-1 gets snuffed out fast. It's too close for comfort for me with the stable in Gurnee Ill. being about an hour and half away from me. I was looking forward to showing this year but don't know if that is to be.


----------

